# johnson bar



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

recently i sold a heavy drum sander and the guy that picked it up brought
a J bar or johnson bar to lift the sander and i placed a cart at the other
end and it was easily moved to the back of his truck .
I decided then and there i had to make one of these ,so this is my version
overbuilt a bit but it does work


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Stan; funny you should bring that up. I saw one being used (first time I'd ever seen one) just recently. I'm trying to remember what was being moved(?). It was something very awkward and heavy.
In any case I was very impressed with it's effectiveness. Everybody needs one! 
Nice job!!


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Stan

Great build,, I seen a similar thing at my workplace only steel,,, one man can lift a barrel so easy.

I never thought a a workshop version.  Great idea!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Never heard of that term before . Looks like a great tool to have around in certain situations . Easy to build to !

Thanks for the heads up Stan


----------



## Bezalel (Aug 15, 2014)

Nice job Stan

It seems every thing old becomes new again.

In the 1970s we used one to move around 200-300kg crates, like John's, ours was a steel bar, Can't remember what name we gave to ours.

Bez


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

nice work Stan...
but that looks to a young man's tool....


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Interesting Stan, thanks for showing.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

No, it's for us old men to do young men's work. Millrights and Riggers (machine movers) use the bigger, heavier duty version of this all the time, but this one should be more than adequate for use in moving machinery, steel drums, etc. around the home shop.
A great project idea for the shop. Thanks for posting it.

Charley


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

CharleyL said:


> No, it's for us old men to do young men's work.
> 
> Charley


So true, I watched a 59 (not too old, but ) move a 250 kilo drum with it,,, a pretty site to see. 

Necessity the mother of invention... we ruin our selves in the younger years and invent ways to do the same thing using an aid in our older years,, don't figure .

Maybe we should invent first..... HUM!


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I have used a drum dolly before that allows you to tilt a drum and move it. Not the same but similar.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

You got to agree Mike,, there pretty cool!


----------



## subtleaccents (Nov 5, 2011)

Best material to use is a tight grain white oak. When I was younger and drove 18's we had these on our rigs. Used them more often than not. Never had one made from steel. That must have been a heavy piece to be as strong as oak.


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

I hve seen those but did not know they even had a name. Cool.


----------

